# Thanks to whoever turned in my pink Minnie ears!



## mickeymom22

Thank you to whoever turned in my pink Minnie ears. I left them on Hyperspace Mountain on July 5th!  At least that is where I think I left them! I filled out a missing item request online and they immediately sent them to me in the mail!  Thank you to all who were part of getting them back to me!


----------



## yandro

I had a similar issue when visiting Animal Kingdom about two years ago.  My daughter (at the time she was just under 1 and a half years old) was in her stroller and she dropped a small teddy security blanket and we didn't realize until we got back to the room.  We filled out a lost item form online, just hoping someone would find it.  Two weeks passed and all of a sudden I got an email from guest relations that they found her teddy blanket.  They even shipped it to our house for free!  Amazing customer service!


----------

